# My articulated wing variation



## DexterSinister

This year I'm making a variation on Rachel's Articulated Wing Framework for my daughter who has dragons on the brain. So far I've used all wood for the "bones" of the thing and binder posts for the joints. I didn't use balsa, so I didn't feel it was necessary to use nylon bushings. I used cable clamps to attach the wings to the backpack frame and they allow the arms to pull the wings forward and back easily. Still working out how and where the wing will attach to her arms (hence the red straps). 

The backpack frame was a Kelty Jr. frame and I cut off the top and bottom cross bars to make it as small as possible and drilled new holes to relocate the attachments of the waist belt and lower part of the shoulder straps. I may yet get a different piece of wood to cut a curved piece for the outermost bones, but it's mostly done. Got a used scroll saw to cut the round ends and taper the outer bones. First time I've used a scroll saw and I can see using for lots more projects. I recommend getting a used one if you need to do detailed cuts - very easy to use.

Once we're satisfied with the fit of everything, I'll paint the wood black and use Loctite on the binder posts. Then it'll be up to DW and DD to figure out how to drape and attach the fabric. 

Edit: added video of frame in motion

Edit: added video of frame with wings covered in fabric


----------



## propboy

That is cool and please post a vid even in this state would be awesome.
I have a costume that this would be perfect for. I even have pre-made wings that I bought that I could make to fit a rig like yours.

Very clean work, nice job!!!


----------



## DexterSinister

Just added video of frame in motion.


----------



## Terra

Flat-out amazing!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Those rock! I love them. Very clever!!! I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## DexterSinister

Got things further along. Painted the wood black and used pipe insulation to provide a little padding on the backpack frame.
Since I kept the same dimensions as the original tutorial, it's a little big for my daughter - so that the place where her elbows naturally rise and fall is closer to her body than the original designer's. I expected this going in, but figured I could just move the elbow strap closer, as well. I could have made the bones shorter, but wanted it to be something she could use for a few years. Unfortunately, closer to centerline requires more force to get the scissors part of the frame to move. I (hopefully) solved this by adding a spring that would provide a little assist in raising the wings. Without any fabric on the wings, the bones want to extend on their own past the initial movement. Depending on what DD and DW create for wing covering, it may be sufficient or I may need a stronger spring - but that wouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## DexterSinister

Added pics showing paint, foam padding, and springs.


----------



## DexterSinister

Added video showing covered wings. (apologies for the low light and poor video quality) 

Well, it's taken me a while to follow up. DW didn't want to tackle covering the frame, so I stalled on it for a bit and finally made a few attempts. First, I tried a very lightweight black fabric - partly because it was cheaper for a first attempt and also because I expected the weight of any fabric to have some impact on the ability to open and close the wings. It was okay, but clearly could have been heavier and and more opaque. After that, we went for the silver fabric in the video to better match the dress. Because the silver fabric was only silver on one side, I couldn't just drape it over both sides of the wing frame . So; I wound up making more of a sleeve to cover the wings. I had to open some of the stitches at the bottom to allow the wings to vent when they close, otherwise they would trap air and poof out (they still poof a little).

DD is happy and everyone who sees them is impressed. The perfectionist in me is still not quite satisfied - I have a few ideas for some tweaks or maybe a different wing design altogether. But first we have to get past the holidays...


----------

